# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Any tips on repointing a tile roof?

## adamkel

thanks for the advise on the cleaning ,maybe someone has some good tips on repointing ?

----------


## Pulse

Tried it once, use plain mortar to bed the ridge tiles, then used Tilepoint to finish off the edges, just use a couple of trowels differing sizes. 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## Pete F

With regard repointing, I have significant cracking on my ridge capping pointing, however the tiles themselves seem well bedded. Is it normally necessary to remove and re-bed the ridge capping, or can the newer products like Flexipoint be applied directly over the existing pointing/mortar? Obviously I'd like to avoid removing the capping if possible, but by the same token if that's what is normally required then I'll do that. 
Thanks, 
Pete

----------


## Bloss

Cracking is not a big issue, but if the pointing is falling out it needs re-doing. Often the pointing can be removed and the tiles stay put on the mortar bed and if that is the case then repointing alone is fine.

----------


## thomop

Hi Adamkel, Re-Ponting a roof DIY seems like an easy task. To a certain degree it is. You just have to find the appropriate product for you roof and for the weather which you will be working in. 
Firstly, I would always use a good quality roof pointing compound such as Flexipoint, Ridgebond, Elastomax or Roofsheild. There are others around but these are some of the more well known brands. Provided the guidlines for application are adheard to, most brands will offer a ten year guarantee. 
Secondly, as stated above the correct application method needs to be followed. Manufacturers instructions differ on the thickness at which to apply thier products, however the standard thickness is about 8mm. The product needs a debris free surface to be applied to or the product will not bond. 
Thirdly, achieving a neat quality finish takes a lot of practise. From experiance at teaching many apprentices the trade, i have found that it takes at least a year of full time on the job practise to achieve anything near a good neat finish. 
Last but not least least, safety is very important when considering any DIY trade project. Especially roofing work as most times it be done on surfaces about 3 meters and on slippery surfaces. Upmost care needs to be taken and many times sfaety railing or other safety gear is required before work starts. 
Good luck with the job.  :2thumbsup:  
If you want any more info, there plenty to look at on our website. Roof Restoration Melbourne, Modern Roof Seal, Roof Painting, Tile Repairs

----------

